# Snapper Trapper Thanksgiving Day Eve Trip



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The Snapper Trapper loaded up Wednesday afternoon with Captain Paul at the helm, Tim on the fishing pole, Little Zack as the Deckhand, and six refuges (Jerry, Little Paul, Kevin, Brandon, Clay, and myself) that should have been at work but instead were all searching for the all illusive Leviathan. Apparently, for those who have not already heard the story, there was a monsterous Cobia lurking the depths of the Gulf that Clay, Craasch, and company had seen on Sunday. By the time we departed the dock (at 10:00am thanks to Clay) this Cobia had reached mythic proportions. Needless to say we were all amped to get a shot on this beast which was sure to be a world record. There was a sense of destiny on board, but of course we had to have a little fun while we were at it. 

Clay had apparently had a little too much fun the night before. As such, he was passed out on the couch in the Snapper Trapper as we approached the site. With stealth a Navy Seal would have been proud of, the rest of the crew donned our wetsuits in the cabin in utter silence so as not to disturb sleeping beauty. We could think of nothing better than Clay waking up to find this huge Cobia that he was dying to shoot already laying on the deck, but alas, he awoke and caught us in our devious plan. He rushed to get dressed as we neared our first drop. 

We pulled up to the first spot, and the engines had literally just been pulled into neutral when the crew of misfits abandoned ship like cubans with the coast guard approaching. We all kicked like madmen to the bottom not wanting the other to beat him down. Kevin and I were the first ones down. Immediately I spot a huge fish off in the distance swimming along the sand. All I can think about is this monolithic cobia. I start swimming like hell. Kevin sees me and starts kicking too. We both push our guns forward as we approach and then the thing turns and we realize that its not a Cobia, but a shark (grey reef.) This thing see Kevin and I swimming at it like madmen and turns tail and runs. Never in my life have I seen a shark run scared from divers, but this one sure did. We swim the wreck a couple of times to no avail so we surface and move to another wreck in the immediate vacinity hoping the cobia had moved off to the other wreck. We dropped down on this spot only to find that the smaller shark had gone and gotten his big brother and they were both cruising the wreck. The bigger of the two had two nice AJ's on it, and Kevin decided why not? He shot an AJ literally right off the nose of the bigger shark and it never even flinched. It just kept swimming as Kevin strung the fish. I shot one scamp on this wreck and we all headed up. Snapper were literally everywhere, and they all had their calendar out taunting us.

With very few fish in the boat we decided it was time to move on to some more promising spots. With Snapper out of season we focused our efforts on trigger primarily. Capt. Paul dropped us on honey hole after honey hole where we shot the daylights out of trigger fish, Amberjacks, Grouper, and Mangrove Snapper. After all the dives I have made with Paul it still amazing me that anyone can doubt the productivity of private reefs. It just blows my mind the number of fish of every speciesthat are on these things. 

Anyway, with daylight fading we had time for one more drop. We dropped Brandon, Clay, Jerry, and Little Paul on this last spot. Brandon had the least amount of air to start the dive with so he was the first up with a really nice trigger. As soon as he got on board he started telling us about this huge hammerhead that was swimming with them down there. About 5 minutes later Clay surfaced with 3 huge triggers one of which was 6.8lbs. ThenJerry and Little Paul surface, and Jerry is laughing so hard he can't even talk. I think he shot salt water out of his nose he was laughing so hard. You all know how Clay is around sharks. Apparently when the hammerhead cruised by, Jerry looked over and saw Clay perched on top of the pyramid, as Jerry described it, "like he was up in a tree like a dog was chasing him through the projects!" As Clay tells it he was ruthlessly defending his fish from the fearsom shark. Either way it was a great story. I'll let Jerry tell his version and Clay tell his and you all can decide.

Bottom line, we didn't get this mythical cobia, but we had a great day with some great friends and the Snapper Trapper brought home a pile of fish again. Anybody that wants to catch fish whether it is with a pole or a speargun simply has to set foot on the Snapper Trapper. Capt. Paul knows where to find find the fish even when Snapper was out of seaon.

Final Count:

30 Trigger Fish

3 Amber Jack

1 Grouper

1 Scamp

1 Mangrove Snapper


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report Rich. Sorry you guys werent able to get a bead on that cobia. 

Glad yall had a good day on the water.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report. Can't wait to hear the "interpretations" of the pyramid perching.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for another well written report!!!

Where are the pics... 

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay has the pics, and he's out diving today. He said he would post them this afternoon.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, where you at with the :takephoto?


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, I gotta tell the tale and I'll wait for Clay to tell it as he saw it happening! As Rich said, Paul dropped us on a private spot that was loaded with fish! I was reloading my Riffe, the _"Hey, Rich...how the hell do I load this thing?!"_ Riffe, and only had one band loaded when I see a huge gag off the spot about 20'. I turn and pop him but he pulls off after a brief struggle! He swims right thru the other three, (remember this number), divers and I'm yellin' for someone to shoot but get no assistance! Well, I start loading and chasing when all of a sudden, the gag comes haulin' ass right back towards me! I think, " Oh, too easy!" and line up to shoot when I see all the other fish striking out as well! I'm aboutfifteen feet from Clay and I look over at him and he has the reg half hangin' outta his mouth and a "Uh-oh...I know what's comin' next" look on his face! Sure enough, as we look back the zig-zag-gag comes flying by in a flash pursued by an 8' HammerHead! I could not process what I was seeing, it was the wildest thing I have ever witnessed on a dive! No joke! Well, the gag eludes the HH so this beast turns his attention on us! The idiots with bleedin' fish on lure sticks known as stringers! Remember I ain't loaded yet so I look back at Clay for some backup. I find him sitting on top of this pyramid with his fish stacked under him in a nice little pile wild-eyed with his gun aimed at the shark! It was so comical that I forgot about the shark swimmin' at me for a brief moment! I look for my other divers, remember I had counted _three_ earlier and only found _two_, Clay, who was up a tree, and Paul who was loading his bands. WTF, am I narced or just can't count!? So after a brief standoff and a few jabs frommy shaft, the HH swims outta sight. Now we have a decision to make, call the dive or keep shootin'? About that time, Paul decides for us as I hear the distinctive, "Thaa-whump!" of ashaft discharge! So Paul and I keep shooting with Clay standing guard from his postion, shaking his head andcussin' us thru his regulator! After a tense, puckered-upascent, we board and I am laughing so hard that everyone comes down to see what happened!As Irelive the events, Clay yells, "And you guys keep shooting with that bigass sharktryin' to eat us!" I point over at Paul, whohas been putting his fish in thebox, and comment that if Paul was gonna keep shootin' in spite of that shark then so was I! At that point Paul turns around with the most perplexed look on his face andsays, "What shark?"! He never saw the thing that at one point swam so close to Clay in the pursuit of the gag that I though the shark had actually _struck _him!!! And remember my third diver? Well, G-Man had been down but decided that the slowest swimmer was gonna be eaten so he got a head start and was almost dry by the time we got on the boat! Just kidding, Brandon! Anyway, I can't put in type how funny Clay looked after climbing that pyramidbut he stayed right with us standing watch so we could put more fish on the boat!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OK you fools....Rich pretty much told the story straight....when they were trying to sneakily get dressed and leave me sleeping, the deep down primal instint to kill set off a buzzer in my head and awoke me with a start. I opened my eyes and popped up to see a whole cabin full of divers (ones I call my friends by the way...:doh ) stopp in mid-donning of wetsuits to look at me. They had that really guilty look of little kids that just got caught playin doctor with there cousin behind the wood shed! :nonono You badd bad people....Anyways....thru my hazy lil bit of a hangover...I had the energy to shout all sorts of explitives that are best not repeated on a family forum. I donned my gear and was ready to drop faster than I ever have.....

total of 4 sharks we saw that day. First batch not a problem Although I do thing that 6 footer that was mistaken for the elusive record breaking "Ghost" cobia is no permanantly scared of divers after these clowns chasing him down with full kill mode. Haa haa

Now, as for the 8 foot hammerhead on the last dive....you all can kiss my ass! I am not exagerating, and Jerry and Brandon can back up every word of this! Paul (Pierce07) was in pure bliss and never saw the thing...more on that later!

It was a pyrimad, and there were some beauty triggers on it! I imediatly started the death toll goin....one after another on the stringer, trying to pick out the nicest size ones. After a short time, and with still over 2000 pounds of air left, I was tickled to have 3 on the stringer, knowing at this rate I could easily have 6, or more!

After putting the 3rd on the stringer and reloading (remember my stringer is clipped to the top of the pyrimad), I all the sudden see about 200 fish shoot right past me in one direction!!!! Only one thing makes em do that! I raise my gun up in the direction they came from...and got to for the very first time see a hammerhead under water! He was 8 foot, and had that big eye in the side of his "hammer" the size of a baseball earily staring at me as he went by! Now when I say I got to see a mhammer, is what I really mean to say is I got to see an 8 foot hammer from about 2 feet away! HE charged right at me, and I could feel the "wake" from him of the water......Shiiiiiiit!

Jerry looked at me like "Daaaaaaamn bro!!" ANd I looked at him like "daaaaamn bro!!!"

I emediatly got on top of the pyrimad and unclipped my stringer of trigger from the top, and HUGGED and SAT on them puppies with my eyes wide, and gun outstretched as the very twitchy, pissed off, 40 knots moving hammer turned back for another pass! :banghead

Now there are 2 schools of thought when it comes to your stringer of fish and sharks comming in. One is have them on a 4 foot rope or so clipped to you so that if a shark comes in for the snatch and grab, he only gets your fish and not a chunk out of your torso too.

The 2nd is, DDON't do that, because that is an invitation and easy, non threatining meal for the shark, and will encourage them to go for the fish, and instead, hold your fish close to your body so that you are a bigger target and the shark will be more intemidated to go for them, since sharks really are oppurtunistic, and don't want to fight or risk injury for there meal.

Now personally, I have gone with that second theroy, and keep my fish right up tight to me, since honestly, I really have not yet heard of a diver in this area actually getting bit by a shark, charged, nudged, bumped? Yeah, but not actually bit. Now if I run across the shark out in the Gulf of Mexico that happens to be the one who will do that, I am so screwed, cuz he will get a bite of my kidneys, intestines, and liver along with the fish on the stringer!:doh But honestly, I can not think of a better way to peace out than to be eaten by my predator enemy while doing what I love most...shooting fish!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

S, back to my story, I usually will clip the stringer to the wreck right by me while I am still shooting fish just for convience cuz it is less crap on me (plus I hate getting finned!), and on this dive, I had them clipped right on top of the pyrimad.

Now....when this hammer charged me at the fastes speed I have ebver seen a shark move underwater, and passed that close to me, I instantly grabbed unclipped my stringer, and as Jerry says...I SAT on them bastards...perched on top of the pyrimad with my gun outstretched like I was playing king of the hill!!!!! :letsdrink

Truth be told to....Paul and Jerry had there stringers trailing a few feet behind them, and I was REALLY hoping they would look more inviting to the shark with there trailing "bait" than me!!!:moon

Well, we ended up stayin down about another 10 minutes I guess, kinda just in shock, and intrigued???? maybe by what we had seen. Personally though, I was done shooting fish! Now Paul lines up his gun (remember I told you he was in ignorant bliss and never saw the shark????? we didn't know that at the time!) and pops a trigger!!!!!

IM THINKIN WTF?!??! This wasnt the bulls or reefs we usually see...this was a hammer, and we really dont know how they react with divers! I'm thinkin man this guy is my hero!!!! He has balls big as church bells!!!! What a hardcore dude!!!! Dang! :bowdown

So whats Jertry do??? Looks at me, sees me sittin on top the pyrimad standing guard, and shruggs his shoulder and starts to shoot a fish!!!!! :doh Jerry...you aint right man! At least Paul didnt know! You saw that monster!

ANyways....Riches comment bout clay and sharks....:moon I don't abandon the dive when I see sharks, I just quit shooting fish and am content with what I got if there over 6 foot!

Besides...remember the live bottom, where I was draqgged around the bottom of the ocean by a 7 foot bullshark??? (I still have not heard any of you clowns having that same experience..:moon) You had bounced it first, said there was a big shark that took a fish you shot, but there were some nice fish down there...and I said how nice of fiswh, and you said nice! So I said screw it, lets try it, if we don't see em, lets get some fish...and I went anyways? See....I went down, imedietly shot the snapper since I didnt see the shark, until right AFTER I shot the snapper....I aint that big of a wuss....only when it comes to nite divin...I'll admit that!!! I'm sissy all the way!

And witht that hammer, I made a beeline to grab my fish and protect em...don't get me wrong though...I still hate them sharks! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

I got to say, I had an absolute blast that day, greates bunch of guys to dive with.....and again, Like Rich said....Capt. Paul will put you on the fish!!!! I even manage to get some when I am with him!!! Thanx for a great trip Paul, and I tossed in a $5 tip for Zack, he was a pleasure to be around, and helpful as all getout on the boat grabbin gear, bouy markers, ect. Thanx Zack!!!

There is one more story to this....I am really wrong for even saying it...sorry Jerry!

I watched Jerry get his ass kicked and burn a whole tank of air on a barely legal AJ on the bottom when his shaft went all the way thru!!! :hoppingmad It was funny as heck!!It's never the big ones...its some lil fish that will torture the hell oughta ya...sorry Jerry...I shoulda done like you said...swam right up to you and pointed at my kill spike and helped up a 4 and a 0 for $40...don't you wanna by one now!!!!!!! SOrry man...had too!

Lookin forward to the next time out....and heres the pics!

And heres why I will never move away from here...this IS paradise!










Left to right, Kevin, Brandon, Rich, Paul, Jerry. Nuttin like a bunch of spearguns silouhetted againts a beautful sunsret on the way in from a good day diving with good friends!










Kevin, Brandon, Rich, Paul, Me.










The whole catch...Kevin, Paul, Jerry wantin grouper sushi!










Rich cleaning away! Check out one a my triggers up on the spike, next to legal AJ's! I was pretty happy!










And since everybody always says I never shoot fish...thes were all I got before the Hammer got dropped! SO there!










Yhanx again Capt Redman and to the rest of you yahoos...Was a great day. Felt like we were out lookin for the mythical lock ness monster! Maybe one day...sombody will boat that 150 or more pound cobia...and in his side, he will have a scar the perfect size of a spearshaft....and the legend...of the "Ghost" cobia...will be in the books forever. We gave it a valient effort!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We musta been typin opur stories up at the same time Jerry....I dint see yours till after I loaded the pics and hit "post"

Jerry got the story right better than me! And I still say he is a complete nut job for still shootin after that!!! :bowdown Hey, and thanx for lettin me borrow th coat to man!!

Cnat wait till next go round...there is always a tale to tell!! Usually more than one!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Great posts guys!!!! And love the pics.....

Y'all are making me think about getting a 5 mil wetsuit... 

Kill a grouper AND a shark.......I'm IN! LOL


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

5mm Pinnacle Cruisers are $109 at MBT this weekend. You ought to get you one Reese. Their perfect for this time of year.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Reese!!! You need to man!!! Now personaly that aint warm enough for me, I have to were my 7 mm here soon. I cant stand bein cold.

But know with Brandy and Craash havin that monster heated "house boat"...wintertime is great!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, Clay...those pics say it all! Iwas tryin' to forget the AJ that gave me my whuppin'! I literally used a whole tank and at one time had the AJ in a scissor hold that woulda made for UFC highlights! Oh, yeah...I got to see the kill spike in action! That thing worked GREAT! Not only can Clay pith a fish quickly using theadvantage ofthe gun, but he can also pin it to structure or the bottom to get control! When I saw it in action, I stopped what I was doing and the line from "Pirates of the Caribbean" came to mind as Capt. Jack makes his escape and quips, _"Leverage"._ Clay actually fell asleep *twice* that day, the second time was right before the Hammerhead encounter and had I not courteously awakened him, he woulda missed out on shooting that monster trigger, which was huge! Oh, BTW, when you wake Clay, do it from a distance and shout, "POLICE!" He pops right up! :doh We had a blast as you can tell and it was one of the best days ever on the water!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wanted to add a little bit to this.Had another great day on the Snapper Trapper with Capt Paul and the merry band of spearfolk. I couldnt have said it any better than Jerry and Clay. That last diveme and Jerry was first on it. First shot boink right into a tire. After clearing and reloading it was a shooting fiesta on a pyramid.I was right behind Jerry chasing after that gag. I really wished I would have changed tanks for that dive. I got about 10' above Clay and Jerry whenMr. Head come screaming by us. I check my air andat 500psi I need tohead up. I got to see the whole show on my ascent. That shark was so freakin aggressive. He was moving in and out like a cheata on crack. I seen him get within1 or 2 foot from Clay.He went into the distance and turned back. I didnt like being by myself with fish(and a cracked out Hammerhead)so I sent mine up. Safety sausage on my stringer worked well. Got to the top told them about the shark, 10 min or so later they popped up. Safeand laughing there arses off.There was alot of large rays on the dives too. I think a powerhead will be my next buy.

Thanks for a great time Capt. Paul and Rich for calling me back.:letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Clay!! leave my big cobia alone!! i want to get him in April!!:moon


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW!! That had to be the funniest post ever. I wish I could have been there ! sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great guys! Only the poets like you could make the written story better than all of the ones I have heard since Thursday. :letsdrink As usual, great pics Clay, that must have been after you woke up, not when you picked up the computer.


----------

